# My new zenfolio



## invisible (Jun 25, 2008)

After a 14-day trial in both Zenfolio and SmugMug, I finally made up my mind and chose Zenfolio. I'm really happy with it so far, especially loving the graphic design and the ease to set everything up (the help menus are n00b-proof). 

If you have some time to waste, visit my zenfolio here. I'd love to hear your comments! (Disclaimer: I'm not a photographer but a hobbyist &#8211;and a fairly new at that.)

(Shameless plug: if you happen to like Zenfolio so much that you might want to create your own gallery there, see my sig for a Zenfolio discount code for $5.00 off &#8211; I get a similar credit too)


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice pictures.

I dug this thread up with the SEARCH function (yes, folks, this website does have one... a person really doesn't have to ask the same question that has been asked before, the search does work...).

I am considering moving my gallery to Zenfolio because my present website (on .mac or should I now say .me) is SO slow.

In my 14 day trial, but I am thinking of spending the $40 and switching over to it. My site is massive (6500 pictures online at the moment, with another 1000 pictures in PP at the moment).

I am a photographer, not a web developer... I can't stand doing web work, and I want something simple and easy that looks good and that dumps a ton of pictures online from my Mac in a short amount of time.

You still happy with Zenfolio?


----------



## invisible (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm still really happy, I have nothing to complain about. For the $20 I paid ($25 minus the $5 discount coupon) I'm getting a world-class gallery for my images. I think I couldn't have gone wrong with SmugMug either, which I still think is another great hosting website. My suggestion would be to do the 14-day trial in both, to see which one you like better. If you go ahead with Zenfolio, send me a PM and I'll give you my discount coupon code, so both of us save $5.

Good luck!


----------



## phoenix83 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi just curious are you still using the site


----------



## invisible (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm still here and also still there


----------



## phoenix83 (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you sell your work on there


----------



## invisible (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't. It does give you the option of selling your photos if you want, but for the time being I've set the option off.


----------



## Mitch1640 (Feb 10, 2009)

has anyone here sold anything on zenfolio?


----------



## invisible (Jun 1, 2009)

Just wanted to thank Colin (a.k.a. "Pure"), Kyle, and "visualpoetry" (don't know your name, sorry) for using my discount code this week. Hope all of you guys enjoy Zenfolio, and good luck with your galleries.


----------



## invisible (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks to mccordphotography (not sure what your screenname here is) for using my referral code. Hope you enjoy Zenfolio and good luck with your site.


----------



## photopoa (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, 
I started with a trial of both zenfolio and smugmug. After a couple weeks of setting up accounts on both I easily chose zenfolio for these reasons

Zenfolio:
+ simple to manage
+ watermarking 
+ printing with MPix in the US plus woldwide distribution
+ excellent slideshow feature for homepage
+ fast
+ excellent customer support
- no blog feature
- the portfolio page isn't as clean as I'd like

Smugmug:
+ code/html skilled people will fly with this
- no coding skills = stuck to boring templates
+ excellent customer service, they were really willing to try help
- branding everywhere that you can't remove

Here's my zenfolio site:

www.photopoa.com 

Here's my code for a $10 saving if you end up going for zenfolio: HQ4-WJD-WHY

All the blogs by zenfolio users suggest selling isn't that common unless you are running a bit of business, like a wedding photographer who posts the photos on a special page only for her clients, they chose the shots, size, mounts and buy. While I've sold a few images, so far it's to people who I know, nothing 'blind'. Hope this helps - 

Cheers
Peter


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy old thread batman!

I trialed Zenfolio, LiveBooks and Smugmug a few months ago and stayed with Smugmug

Just a comment... 
"- no coding skills = stuck to boring templates"

I have zero coding skills.  Never coded, no interest in coding. 
With their support forums, I was able to code in a drop down menu, remove parts that I didnt like, make a contact page and other little things.
the only mention of Smugmug is down in the bottom of the page, which can apparently be removed as well but I'm in a busy phase and dont have time to work on it.

I did find Zen to be more noob friendly, but found it too cookie cutter. Smug does watermarking as well.

The one draw back, being canadian, is the lack of international support / shipping.  But they say it's in the works... and they've been saying that since 2006.


----------

